# keto diet help please



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

sorry for another question but here goes.

i started yesterday and was wondering do i have to have 6 small meals a day or is it just as good to have just 3 meal a day i currently am eating

8:30am - scrambled egg x4 with one rasher of bacon

12-1pm - turkey mince with onions and tyme and chilli flakes

5:30-7:00pm - salmon/tuna or chicken with broccolli and cheddar cheese if i have the chicken

oh and drinking plenty of ice cold water

i have tried having 6 meals a day before but due to having a 2 year old daughter find it hard to eat and keep her entertained so i just make mine and her dinners at the same time

thanks for the help


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

you can boil a few eggs and keep them in the fridge for 3 days for snacking.

I make Turkey burgers once a week(turkey mince, egg, salt, chives, pepper) and keep them for 2-3 days.


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

yer didnt think about boiling some eggs in advance so i can make my portions smaller and eat more often and yer i also make turkey mince burgers thanks for the quick reply


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

butchus said:


> thanks for the quick reply


am trying to get to 100 posts before going to my bed :laugh:


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

haha fair enough


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

You could chuck in a whey shake 2 x a day with 1-2 tablespoons extra v olive oil, that would take you up to 5 meals. Quick and easy too


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

another quick snack is sliced meat filled with grated cheese and rolled up like a big fat cuban cigar


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

those little tins of mackeral or sardines

nearly there:lol:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

skinnyfat said:


> another quick snack is sliced meat filled with grated cheese and rolled up like a big fat cuban cigar


that's genius :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Have you worked out the macro values of what you need to take in? The posted diet looks awfully low in protein to me.


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

S_Tezza said:


> You could chuck in a whey shake 2 x a day with 1-2 tablespoons extra v olive oil, that would take you up to 5 meals. Quick and easy too


do you mean put the oil in the shake then and im currently trying to find a decent whey that doesnt have alot of carbs in

thanks lee


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Have you worked out the macro values of what you need to take in? The posted diet looks awfully low in protein to me.


im quite new at this keto dieting so in all honesty no i havent do you mean how much protein i need for my weight is it 2g per 1lb i weigh


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

butchus said:


> do you mean put the oil in the shake then and im currently trying to find a decent whey that doesnt have alot of carbs in
> 
> thanks lee


You could put the oil in the shake, I usually just pour it into a tablespoon and down it, bit rank but gets the job done


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.

Per 100g

48.6g Protein

45.7 Fat

1.5g Carbs


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


Is that something you regularly eat? are they not really high in sat fat?


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


lovely i never thought of them love them aswell haha thanks


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


imagine eating 100g tho mg:


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

yer maybe just a handful for me lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

butchus said:


> im quite new at this keto dieting so in all honesty no i havent do you mean how much protein i need for my weight is it 2g per 1lb i weigh


Oh Dear!

Your daily macros for cutting should be as follows:

Total Calories 10 x Bodyweight in Lbs

Protein 1g per lb of LEAN bodymass.

Remainder of calories should come from fat.

Example (200lbs @ 10% Body Fat)

Total Calories 200 x 10 = 2000

Protein 1 x 180 (10% of 200 is 20. 200 - 20 is 180)

Protein Calories is 180 x 4 = 720

2000 - 720 = 1280

1280 ÷ 9 = 142g

Diet = 180g Protein and 142g Fat. Keep carbs as low as possible, below 30g

If you can't get your head round them simple maths, and how to weigh and calculate food, then you've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


Joe would you say pork scratching would be ok to have for 1 meal every day on keto or ckd due to the salt content. Last time I did ckd I had them but stopped them as I thought there might be to much salt.

Cheers mate


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> Is that something you regularly eat? are they not really high in sat fat?


And the problem with saturated fat is?..............................


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> Joe would you say pork scratching would be ok to have for 1 meal :beer:every day on keto or ckd due to the salt content. Last time I did ckd I had them but stopped them as I thought there might be to much salt.
> 
> Cheers mate


Although I don't subscribe to the saturated fat and salt being bad for you crap. I certainly think that these should be used sparingly. There are much better foods, like smoked salmon, which is just as quick to crack open and eat on the go.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

So a good idea to keep a few packs to hand if you get stuck or can't be bothered to cook but not a everyday think.

Thanks for that mate


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Oh Dear!
> 
> Your daily macros for cutting should be as follows:
> 
> ...


BIGJOE, would you say it is essential to use this when on a keto diet? because I'm carb cycling at the moment (low carb during week, carb up on weekends) and as a general rule of thumb I eat six times a day, shoot for 30-40g protein each meal, and at least 15g-30g each meal and keep carbs to a minimum. However I tend to go by how I'm feeling so If I've done a lot of activity I may eat more whereas if I've sat around all day I may eat five meals but still stick to those principles. Would you say this is ok or would having a strict macro target be better?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> BIGJOE, would you say it is essential to use this when on a keto diet? because I'm carb cycling at the moment (low carb during week, carb up on weekends) and as a general rule of thumb I eat six times a day, shoot for 30-40g protein each meal, and at least 15g-30g each meal and keep carbs to a minimum. However I tend to go by how I'm feeling so If I've done a lot of activity I may eat more whereas if I've sat around all day I may eat five meals but still stick to those principles. Would you say this is ok or would having a strict macro target be better?


I also like to go on feel, however. Unless you know exactly what's going in, how can you know what adjustment gave a positive or negative effect?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Although I don't subscribe to the saturated fat and salt being bad for you crap. I certainly think that these should be used sparingly. There are much better foods, like smoked salmon, which is just as quick to crack open and eat on the go.


I would agree on this, used as a treat in moderation, to often and the salt content would concern me.

I'm well into the smoked salmon at the moment, I love the stuff over a bed of raw baby spinach with a cracked black pepper chive and extra virgin olive oil dressing.

Protein, Fat, good source of omega 3 and a few good vitamins.

Perfect keto meal.

:beer:


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

ive done the maths and came up with this but the fat seemed a bit high so though id ask if it seems ok

diet = 160g protein and 275g fat

think i got it all right


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

butchus said:


> ive done the maths and came up with this but the fat seemed a bit high so though id ask if it seems ok
> 
> diet = 160g protein and 275g fat
> 
> think i got it all right


Thats 2475 calories of Fat and 640 Protein. Total 3115. Unless you are around 300lbs around 15% bf this waaaaaayy too much. I'm currently 206lbs and only taking 1750 calories in, and doing cardio twice a day plus weights 4 times a week. OK, i know I am in last 2 weeks of prep, but you get the idea!


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I've just knocked up a spreadsheet (i'm gonna get fired soon, i know it)

It told me this...

Weight: 72kg/158lb; BF%:14%

Therefore: Prot 136g Fat 115g

Sound about right?

If so, OP tell me your weight and body fat % and I'll tell you the split.

This is not an invite to everyone though. :mellow:


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

i do apoligise for the stupidity but im 6ft 17stone 3lb and bmi according to the scales at the gym is 32.8 but one of the trainers said that could be wrong because im quite a stocky build


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Needs a bodyfat percentage estimate for calculation.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Pork scratchings! Check out the nutritionals on them baby's.
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


I treat myself to a bag of them now and again. Not often like. :thumb:


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

just done a quick bf test on the internet and its saying 23%


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

My calc says:

Weight:109kg/239.8lbs

BF%: 23%

Lean Body Mass: 184lbs

Total cals req'd: 2398

Protein: 185grams/739cals

Fats: 184grams/1659cals

Carbs: less than 30g

Based on Big Joes simple calc earlier.

Comments?


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

thanks for that lol im sure ill get my head round it sooner or later got a bit to learn


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Aim for the 6 meals a day and do a meal planner based on the Prot/Fats/No Carbs information above and you should be on the right track...if i have my calcs correct...


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

yer im just doing a meal planner now based on what you give me thanks alot much appreciated


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> My calc says:
> 
> Weight:109kg/239.8lbs
> 
> ...


That looks much better, but remember you need to re-assess every couple of weeks, as your weight and changes, the maths will too.


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> That looks much better, but remember you need to re-assess every couple of weeks, as your weight and changes, the maths will too.


yer i will remember that thanks for everyones help


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

The thing I don't understand about using a formula like this is It doesn't take slow/fast metabolism into account. According to that I should be eating 1650 kcal to lose weight yet I'm steadily losing weight atm and leaning up on 2500-3000 kcal daily, if I dropped to 1650 I know my strength would pi** away. I wouldn't say I've got a fast metabolism either, as I put fat on really easily and quite carb sensitive.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> The thing I don't understand about using a formula like this is It doesn't take slow/fast metabolism into account. According to that I should be eating 1650 kcal to lose weight yet I'm steadily losing weight atm and leaning up on 2500-3000 kcal daily, if I dropped to 1650 I know my strength would pi** away. I wouldn't say I've got a fast metabolism either, as I put fat on really easily and quite carb sensitive.


It's starting point, and a good pointer for those starting out on CKD. IMO, the lower the calories on the Keto phase, the bigger the refeed can/should be. This has certainly been my experience, best fat loss weeks are when calories are very low, and refeeds are loaded with everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> It's starting point, and a good pointer for those starting out on CKD. IMO, the lower the calories on the Keto phase, the bigger the refeed can/should be. This has certainly been my experience, best fat loss weeks are when calories are very low, and refeeds are loaded with everything I can get my hands on.


makes sense, I think I've had trouble going really low on calories in the past because it was consistently low with no refeed periods. I guess if you go really low on calories during the week and then a big carb up/refeed on the weekend it will kickstart your metabolism and keep your body out of 'survival' mode so you can burn fat easier when you go back to really low calories during the week. It's also nice to be able to have a pizza or takeaway once a week and not feel guilty for it

On your refeed days would you say your daily calories go above maintenance even if you are dieting?

cheers


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> makes sense, I think I've had trouble going really low on calories in the past because it was consistently low with no refeed periods. I guess if you go really low on calories during the week and then a big carb up/refeed on the weekend it will kickstart your metabolism and keep your body out of 'survival' mode so you can burn fat easier when you go back to really low calories during the week. It's also nice to be able to have a pizza or takeaway once a week and not feel guilty for it
> 
> On your refeed days would you say your daily calories go above maintenance even if you are dieting?
> 
> cheers


They certainly do go above maintenance.

3 weeks out from competition and this is what I ate during friday evening to saturday evening last weekend

50g Whey, 40g Malto, 40g Corn Starch X 3

An Oh Yeah Bar

CNP Flapjack

A slab of Coffee Cake

Half a bag of Toffee Popcorn

A bag of caramel rice cakes

3 Protein only shakes

A whole box of Belvita breakfast biscuits

About 300g of frosties and Cocoa Stars mixed together

Double Cheeseburger and Chips

20 Jaffa Cakes

2 Bounty Bars

4 Mr kipling Oatylicous slices

A bag of 4 Sainsburys chocolate cookies.

I just find that really low cals and big refeeds work best for me. during my pre-comp diet I had 4 weeks where I was on about 2500cals keto phase, and about 3000 carb up on 3 dex shakes followed by 500g carbs as sweet potato. Didn't loose anything during that period. Then I tried sub 2000 cals, and dirty rotten carb ups, and the next 4 weeks went

4.25lbs

1.75lbs

4.5lbs

3lbs

and looking at probably another 3 this week.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> They certainly do go above maintenance.
> 
> 3 weeks out from competition and this is what I ate during friday evening to saturday evening last weekend
> 
> ...


Crickey Big Joe, you must've lost a load during this week :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> Crickey Big Joe, you must've lost a load during this week :whistling:


Yep! :thumb:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> They certainly do go above maintenance.
> 
> 3 weeks out from competition and this is what I ate during friday evening to saturday evening last weekend
> 
> ...


thanks for explaining Joe, that definately is a big dirty carb up :laugh: It doesn't seem right eating all that in contest prep, it's obviously working for you though. I might try this method over the next couple of weeks

cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> thanks for explaining Joe, that definately is a big dirty carb up :laugh: It doesn't seem right eating all that in contest prep, it's obviously working for you though. I might try this method over the next couple of weeks
> 
> cheers :thumbup1:


Just remember I have been around 1750 to 1800 calories keto phase @ 205-215lbs


----------

